# Sausage-stuff jalepenos & aji dulce



## meatball (Nov 23, 2009)

Found some nice looking peppers at the farmer's market this weekend. Of course, some jalepenos and some aji dulce (sweet habeneros) that I had never tried and could not resist. I only wish I had bought more!!



Stuffed them with Johnsonville mild Italian sausage and some cheddar..These lasted all of five seconds, just enough time to snap a pic...



I did the aji dulces on the grill, just 'cause I wanted to eat them right away. And the jalepenos...in the smoker for an hour over pecan...



All was delicious 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






 ...thanks for lookin'!


----------



## downstatesmoker (Nov 23, 2009)

Umm, Yumm!


----------



## beer-b-q (Nov 23, 2009)

Looks great, the colors of the pepers so bright...


----------

